# Raffle anyone...?



## Guest (May 27, 2006)

*Anybody up for a raffle...?*

I've got this Beretta pistol rug sitting around not doing anything... Only compact type gun will fit, no full size.

Put your name into the cyber hat and I'll draw names say.....Friday night, June 2nd and will mail to the winner Monday, June 5th.

[img:600:405:605b9c5172]http://www.handgunforum.net/images/pistol_rug.jpg[/img:605b9c5172]

Just respond to this post and say "count me in" and you will be entered.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

As long as you put a Beretta in it JS :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> As long as you put a Beretta in it JS :lol: :lol: :lol:


 sorry, those stay in the safe... 8)


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Im in :-D


----------



## Dragon (May 21, 2006)

Count me in! :-D


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Count me in

AFS


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Count me in, thanks for the chance. :-D


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

I'm in!!! Thanks!!


----------



## viper31373 (May 11, 2006)

great idea, they call them karmas on the other forum i frequent, always 2 or 3 goin on. feels good to win, also to give. please don't enter me though, i don't have anything in compact category. i carry open so never seen the need. :idea: 

danny


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

In.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

OK put me in. I guess if I win it It I'll have to get a Breatta


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> OK put me in. I guess if I win it It I'll have to get a Breatta


 :-D


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2006)

last chance everyone...tomorrow is the drawing...


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

js said:


> last chance everyone...tomorrow is the drawing...


Well then, put me in twice!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## 96 Brigadier (Feb 17, 2006)

Put me in. Thanks. Great idea.


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Seems like there should be more interest  - maybe you should extend it


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2006)

And the winner is..... 





































Congrats propellerhead! artyman: :supz: :smt026


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

That will come in handy for him in "Foat Wurth, TX" (as he puts it). 

If Space Doggy had won it, there might have been some export issues for him to bring it back to "Planet Xenon"

:-D :-D :-D


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Woohoo!!!

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2006)

DennyCrane said:


> If Space Doggy had won it, there might have been some export issues for him to bring it back to "Planet Xenon"
> 
> :-D :-D :-D


Yep, that could have been a problem.

Congrats "propellerhead"...


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Congrats to Propellerhead. Thanks for the chance, maybe next time.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Congrats Propellerhead, if that is indeed your REAL name :-D


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

DennyCrane said:


> If Space Doggy had won it, there might have been some export issues for him to bring it back to "Planet Xenon"
> 
> :-D :-D :-D


That's Planet Zeon Denny we blew up Xenon years ago. Anyways FedEx delivers here.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

I want a recount! :evil:


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Not fair I went out a got me a Beretta just for the bag, now I got to throw it in the local river.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> Not fair I went out a got me a Beretta just for the bag, now I got to throw it in the local river.


Yes, I know it is tempting. But, I will do you the favor. Just ship it to me, and I'll pay the postage. I'll even send you a chocolate bar for your trouble :-D


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Guess what showed up in the mail today?

[IMG:152:130:1e4fdac438]http://img230.imageshack.us/img230/8164/cimg41974qw.th.jpg[/img:1e4fdac438]

True to his words... Thanks js!


----------

